
Facebook anti revenge-porn program asks users for their nude photos - anigbrowl
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/359228-facebook-revenge-porn-pilot-program-requires-users-to-submit-nude-photos
======
blakdawg
Zuck: Yeah so if you ever need info about anyone at Harvard

Zuck: Just ask

Zuck: I have over 4,000 emails, pictures, addresses, SNS

[Redacted Friend's Name]: What? How'd you manage that one?

Zuck: People just submitted it.

Zuck: I don't know why.

Zuck: They "trust me"

Zuck: Dumb fucks

